# Best FFL in Central VA for transfer?



## handgun_newbie (Dec 12, 2008)

I plan on buying a new handgun on the internet and having it shipped to a Central VA FFL to handle the transfer (before whatever changes Jan 20th brings). Any recommendations? Is my assumption that the fee would run $25-$35 correct? Thanks.

Oh, btw, I'm leaning towards a 9mm and specifically the CZ 85B or 75B, the Beretta 92F or possibly the Taurus PT92. Any strong opinions on any of those? My handgun experience is limited to the M1911A1 I used in the Army. Nice weapon but ammo costs more and the caliber is overkill IMHOl, although it does seem to have a cult following.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Any FFL Dealer who is willing to do the transfer, check with the dealer first.

http://www.gunslive.com/dealerlocator/

http://www.auctionarms.com/help/FFLNetwork.cfm


----------



## handgun_newbie (Dec 12, 2008)

*Unpecador*, thanks for the tip. That resource has provided a lot more Va FFLs than I realized existed.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

:smt023


----------

